# Albino jacobin pigeon?



## AZPigeonCrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys, a few days ago I had a jacobin hatch that has pink eyes.
I don't know anything about albino pigeons except that it's a genetic defect that keeps pigment from being produced. 
However, as this pigeon is getting older it's beginning to get pin feathers that are a dark color... so is it really an albino...? 

I don't know what to think about it.

Any ideas or rare eye problems that cause it to be pink?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

It's probably a dilute rec. red (rec. yellow) masking brown. All dilute brown birds have pink eyes. 

What color are the parents?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Faded browns also have pink eyes, but I don't think that the faded gene exists in Jacobins.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the eye color does not develop till later. a white Jacobin must be a pretty sight.


----------

